# 2015 all in shows



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Can we get a sticky going on all the remaining shows for 2015 nationally in date order by any chance?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

No point. The only shows are at Doncaster on the 20th September and 1st November this year.


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

I take it they are reptile shows? What about others such as invert or avian etc?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

chalky76 said:


> I take it they are reptile shows? What about others such as invert or avian etc?


There are an absolute ton of bird shows out there, but since our Avian section is pretty much a desolate wasteland, I'm not sure there would be much interest in having a sticky with them all (and it would be a lot of work to maintain). If you wanted to create a thread in the avian section about avian shows you might see if there's any interest... but this is probably the best resource for bird events Events for sale around UK | Birdtrader


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Doesn't matter. I was just suggesting a central thread which outlines all shows in one place. I've missed a few because I didn't know they were on thats all.


----------

